# Black Ops 2: Hardened Edition



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

If anyone is going to buy the Hardened Edition, then Tesco Entertainment have it for sale at £59.99

There is a code - 20TESCOGAMES which gives you 20% off and takes the price down to £47.90 with free delivery. 

Nearly the price of the normal game alone.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Its not letting me use that promotion code!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Maybe you have left it too late.


----------

